# Wind / Percussion Sketch



## DriscollMusick (Sep 3, 2015)

Written this summer in Taos--Finale 2010 & Garritan Orchestral. Any feedback is welcome!


__
https://soundcloud.com/driscollmusick%2Ftaos-sketch


----------

